# Picked up a new Logan 2557V



## Mister Ed (Apr 8, 2017)

I've been looking for something to replace my trusty 200 for a while. Something with a bigger spindle and bigger dials. I was really thinking Clausing 5900 series ... until I stumbled onto a, very nice sounding, Logan 2557V that was listed on Practical Machinist.
Here are some excerpts from the add:

_Bed reground_
_Spindle reconditioned, worn surfaces spray metallized and ground_
_Spindle bearing cleaned and lubricated_
_Cross slide, saddle and compound rescraped_
_Cleaned and replaced worn gears in the apron_
_Replaced twin gears and related gears in drive train  _
_Rebuilt transmission, replaced ball bearing, machined sheaves, shaft and installed new sheave bearings, new swing arms._
_Cleaned motor and replaced bearings_
Needless to say the above should pique anyone's interest. So with a fist full of money and a drop deck trailer in tow, I took a drive over to the far west Chicago 'burbs yesterday to take a look (prepared to haul it back, if I wanted it).

Well the lathe pretty much was what he said it was. The older gentleman (and that's coming from me who is 57) apparently picks older lathes from time to time and rebuilds them to keep himself busy. Its not like he needed another, he had 3 or 4 set up ready to run in his basement shop (along with about everything else to make anything he wanted). There are a few minor nit pick things that I need to change, but overall it is what he said. Below are some pics to try and give you a little taste of what it looks like.


A couple shots trying to show the newly ground ways:





OMG!!! What is this thing??


I think I will need to get a reverse magnifying glass!!! These things are too big!!


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice.  That machine will outlast you.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 8, 2017)

OMGosh. Always wanted a 2557.   Care to tell us how much $?   For that kind of quality work, I'd almost go and buy a house in his neighborhood!
Mark S.
ps wow, when you say "new to me" it's literally true with that one.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 8, 2017)

Asking price was $1800 over on Practical Machinist, I paid a little less. Chicago has been good to me (other than the traffic getting there and back), last time it was a $200 South Bend shaper, rebuilt, with stand and a plethora of tooling ... the thing was even crated up in a wood crate for storage.

I'm not sure I needed the collet closer, but once I get some collets and start using it ... I think I will like it in certain situations. There is also a Buck Adjust Tru chuck ... maybe 5". Lots of bits and pieces to pick up to make the switch to this lathe. Its a different spindle than my old lathe (1.5x8 vs 2.25x8) so I need to figure out what to do with chucks, drive plates, etc.  I don't care for the 4 position tool post, so that needs replaced. Need to buy or make a spindle adapter to #2 or #3 MT. Need a VFD for the 3 phase (its already on its way).

Anyone out there run an AXA (100) sized QCTP on a Logan 12"? I'm thinking a Logan 12" would probably OK on either AXA or BXA. IF so I will use my old AXA on this lathe ... I already have prolly 12  tool holders.

Heck for that matter, anyone know how well a Dumore Series 11 tool post grinder will fit on the 12"?


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 8, 2017)

Congrats on the new lathe!  Looks like you got a great deal.

By the way, here's what JR49 said about his 12" Logan:

"My 12" logan measures just under 1" from top of compound to center line of spindle. I've been told that Logans have a tall compound, hence the short distance. I got an AXA and am glad I did."


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 9, 2017)

I would agree that it looks like you need an AXA for it.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 9, 2017)

Yep, the AXA sized QCTP actually fits the 12" lathe better than the 10". I used to nearly run out of room (downward) on the 10" (I like to use a big tool bit), on the 12" I am up off the compound rest by about 1/2". Based on that, the little Dumore grinder should be a decent fit as well.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 9, 2017)

Sure would be a shame to use a tool post grinder on that lathe. Perhaps you can keep the 200 for those times you want to grind.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 9, 2017)

That is a thought Chuck. But to be honest, I think I have used that TP grinder a total of two times over the last 5 or so years. I probably ought to sell that too.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 9, 2017)

I have one gathering dust also.  Turning cast iron is just about as bad and I find myself doing that fairly often.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 9, 2017)

Well, I bought a factory TP grinder back in 1982 when I bought my Atlas 3996.  In the ensuing 35 years I've used it at most five times.  However, I wouldn't consider getting rid of it because when you do need one, there is no substitute (except for paying someone else to do the job).


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 10, 2017)

I'd be interested to know who did the bed grinding and spindle metalizing and how much it cost.  It's probably one of the more economical places in the country to get it done. 
Out here, in the west, not so much. 
Mark S.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 10, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> Well, I bought a factory TP grinder back in 1982 when I bought my Atlas 3996.  In the ensuing 35 years I've used it at most five times.  However, I wouldn't consider getting rid of it because when you do need one, there is no substitute (except for paying someone else to do the job).


True statement. This lathe did have the chuck jaws touched up with a grinder. But the nose piece for the collet closer could use a touch up, I can feel some slight bumps left from wear.



markba633csi said:


> I'd be interested to know who did the bed grinding and spindle metalizing and how much it cost.  It's probably one of the more economical places in the country to get it done.
> Out here, in the west, not so much.
> Mark S.


He told me the name of both outfits, I think both were in or around the greater ChicagoLand area (I know the bed grinding was). I do not know the cost, and did not want to ask. I do know the seller did the scraping himself. Kind of an odd feeling having new ways and pulling the compound and seeing scrape marks.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 10, 2017)

Understood, I wouldn't have wanted to remind him either if he ended up raising the price.  Sounds like it still has the original bearings.  I've heard they aren't available new anymore.  
MS


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, one thing about a new looking 53 year old lathe with presumably old motor ... check the motor wiring. I was digging into wiring last night (getting prepared for the VFD arrival today) and opened up the peckerhead only to find crispy crunchy insulation on the motor leads.

So, VFD is here and motor is at the shop getting the leads replaced ... and all I can do is sit & look at the lathe, LOL.


----------



## Mister Ed (May 3, 2017)

I like this lathe a bunch!! So nice to tweak the RPM with the dial. Runs *very* quiet when not in back gear and the gear drive for the lead screw disengaged. When either or both are engaged ... well it sounds like any other Logan.

Obviously I have the motor back and VFD installed. Using the drum switch as a control switch for the VFD, so For/Stop?Rev are as original. I think at some point I may ad an E-stop and a jog button. You can't just lift the lid to release belt tension and hand spin the chuck like the old 200 ... so the jog will be nice. Finished off some hockey puck leveling feet tonight, so hopefully tomorrow I will have time to level it up.


----------



## Chuck K (May 4, 2017)

Mister Ed said:


> When either or both are engaged ... well it sounds like any other Logan.


I know a lot of people don't like using grease on a lathe but some open gear grease will quiet those gears down. The stuff I use (can't remember the brand) drys so it's not sticky.  If you get any on your clothes it will be there forever more.


----------



## Mister Ed (May 4, 2017)

Yep, already picked some up Chuck. Although I'm not particularly sure I like it (NAPA open gear grease). I am not opposed to grease, I also hunted down some NLGI 00 grease. The nearest I can find out, this is what the Amovis 5X and Keystone 122-7x were. Those were the greases that Logan recommended for the gear well in the headstock and I think in the vari drive.


----------



## Chuck K (May 6, 2017)

Mister Ed said:


> Yep, already picked some up Chuck. Although I'm not particularly sure I like it (NAPA open gear grease). I am not opposed to grease, I also hunted down some NLGI 00 grease. The nearest I can find out, this is what the Amovis 5X and Keystone 122-7x were. Those were the greases that Logan recommended for the gear well in the headstock and I think in the vari drive.


----------



## Chuck K (May 6, 2017)

I found a tube of Jax gear lube in some miscellaneous stuff from an auction. I was so impressed with it I contacted the company to find out where I could buy their products. The sales rep was great, but he told me they don't sell retail.  He took my address and sent me a tube no charge. It only takes a small amount to coat all the gears on the back of a lathe.  The tube will probably outlast me.


----------



## Mister Ed (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the info Chuck. We used to use Jax products when I worked in Milwaukee.  It looks like I can buy it online ... if I buy a case. I guess that won't be happening.


----------



## Chuck K (May 6, 2017)

Seems to me Jax is located somewhere in WI. I think a case would last you a few lifetimes.


----------



## Mister Ed (May 6, 2017)

Yes they are. I think they are north of Milwaukee ... maybe west. Somewhere around there ... definitely not east of there, LOL (we'll see how many people look at a map to figure that one out).


----------

